# Mystery Bottle. Help please!



## Vilkata (Oct 16, 2005)

I live deep in the country. I was told that before the house on our property was built, the entire area was used by sheep herders. I noticed our property had quite a few ravines - and where there are ravines, there things that fall into them! So I quickly scouted out all the ravines. I found one big boring clear bottle, with the top smashed off long ago. And, I found a peculiar little screw-top bottle (top missing). I was instantly amazed at the craftsmanship. It is a -beautiful bottle-!

 It is in perfect shape, and almost 7 inches tall. Holds about 1+3/4 cups of fluid, and the moulding seam goes through the lip. The glass feels quite thick, and strong. On the bottom it says:

 DES.PAT.159616
 3142
 MG  18

 Whether or not it is worth a single cent, I quite like it, and currently use it as my little whisky flask. It is so much more stylish than a big clumsy, hard to clean, metal flask. But, I am very curious as to its history (and if it is worth anything).

 Thanks in advance for your replies!

 Pic:
 http://s1.simpload.com/10164351fe7436dc6.jpg

 ---Vil.


----------



## Vilkata (Oct 19, 2005)

Did I stumble upon a bottle collecting taboo? Is it not ethical to reuse the bottles you find?

 Or maybe my image isn't clear enough? Or what?

 Say, does the MG18 on the bottom mean it was manufactured in 1918? Also, the MG is sort of a strange logo. Look at this pic to see what I mean. Perhaps that is a clue. 

 http://s1.simpload.com/10184355cb82a3b47.jpg

 ---Vil.


----------



## madman (Oct 19, 2005)

hey vilkata it looks to be a food bottle, im not sure on the date id say 30tys or 40s  hey i thought the red liquid was food coloring   mike


----------



## Vilkata (Oct 19, 2005)

Nope, my little bottle is full of Isle of Jura "Superstition" whisky. A good obscure scotch, but nothing comes close to Aberlour "A'bunadh", or Glen Farklas "105 Cask Strength".

 Of course, I like those napalm whiskies.

 ---Vil.


----------



## ronvae (Oct 19, 2005)

Per the www.myinsulators.com list, "M G" could be Maywood Glass Company, Compton, CA (1930-1059)--though there is no mention of mushing the letters together like they are on your bottle.  As to the numbering conventions & dates, I think every company was different--some of them had numbers on the bottom that would tell you the date, and others didn't.  I'm having trouble with my monitor, so it's hard to see your pix, but I agree with Madman that it's alot later than 1918.  You can look up the design patent number on the US Patent & trademark website (if you are in the us).


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's a link to the patent info:

 http://patimg1.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=D0159616&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fpatft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO1%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526d%3DPALL%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%2Fnetahtml%2Fsrchnum.htm%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526s1%3DD159,616.WKU.%2526OS%3DPN%2FD159,616%2526RS%3DPN%2FD159,616&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&idkey=2409C1AEBDF9


----------



## sueanichols (Oct 23, 2015)

My husband & I found the bottle pictured below on our 5 acres.  The bottom reads as followsES. PAT. 1596163298C mTc 4 The time period is correct; our home was built in 1950, although we just purchased April 2015. Bottle or the like US D159616 S
Abstract  available in 


Images(1)



















Claims  available in 


Description  (OCR text may contain errors)

Aug. 8, 1950 HOFFMAN 159,616' BOTTLE OR THE LIKE Filed Sept. 2, 1949 IN VEN TOR.(ire/aid f/ofimarz Patented Aug. 8, 1950 UNITED Des. 159,616.STATES PATENT OFFICE BOTTLE OR THE LIKE Gerald Hofiman, Beverly Hills, Calif., assignor to Louis Milani Foods, Inc., Maywood, Calif., a corporation of Illinois To all whom it may concern:Be it known that I, Gerald Hoffman, a citizen of the United States, residing at Beverly Hills, in the county of Los Angeles and State of California, have invented a new, original, and ornamental Design for a Bottle or the like, of which the following is a specification, reference being bad to the accompanying drawings, forming part thereof.In the drawing:Figure 1 is a front elevational view of a bottle or the like, showing my new design; andFigure 2 is a plan view of the same.I claim:The ornamental design for a bottle or the like, substantially a shown.GERALD HOFFMAN.REFERENCES CITED The following references are of record in the file of this patent:UNITED STATES PATENTS Number Name Date D. 66,846 Ginter Mar. 24, 1925 D. 69,493 Ciardi Feb. 23, 1926 D. 73,118 Wright July 19, 1927 D. 99,350 Fuerst Apr. 21, 1936 D. 117,723 Rising Nov. 21, 1939


----------

